# Die and Equipment Questions



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm going to buy the RCBS RC Supreme Kit pretty soon. I'm thinking of going with the basic RCBS Die Set. I see they make Small-Base dies and Competition Full-length dies. Thoughts on the basics vs the others?????

I was also thinking I needed to buy the RCBS Case Trimmer and 3-way Pro Cutter. But it appears a X-Sizer die could be used in place of the others. I'm leading towards going with the X-sizer die. What do you guys think the better route to go is?

Thanks!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Digital caliper, or dial caliper?????


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I haven't used the x dies yet, but I plan on getting at least one of the sizer dies to try out. I've read quite a few reviews saying they can really help extend case life and that you will normally only need to trim the case once over the life of the brass. You should have a way of trimming your cases no matter what type of dies you go with. The lee trimmer that you can chuck into a drill is quick, cheap, and works pretty well if you don't want to spend the $$ on the RCBS trimmer. I use a digital caliper, its much easier and faster to read, just keep a few spare batteries around.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

As to the dies and equipment, buy the best you can afford.
As to the calipers, I have bought several digital versions, and every one had a partial or an entire digit go out on the LCD display. The last one was a Starret, and cost some rather large bucks, but still crapped the display after a little over a year. I use a dial now, and will not go back. No chance of losing readability, no batteries, less hassle.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have two dial and one digital that is good to the ten thousandth's place but most of the time I use the good old dial one.

When God said, "let there be light", Chuck Norris said, "say 'please'."


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good choice of press. I love my RC Supreme! I also use the Lee Trimmer in conjuction with the drill chuck. It's a pretty good, cheap system. Just make sure you tighten the chuck well on each case or they can be finger biters! I use a digital caliper.


----------

